# Micro Mesh Bulk Buy



## Daniel (Apr 3, 2005)

Just trying to inform everyone that participated in the poll and actually wanted to get some Micro Mesh.
the Buy is going on here.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5093


----------

